# What to do With Skeletons?



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok, so this year I just bought two brand new Bucky Skeletons... my first full-sized skeletons. I'm still on the ropes as to what I'll do with them this year. It's a tossup between having them posed as if they were playing an EXTREME game of strip poker, or have one of them, complete with "Kiss the Corpse" apron, cooking on my Human Arm BBQ, while the other sits nearby with a plate and utensils waiting to eat. Well, that is, if I can find a "Kiss the Corpse" apron. Otherwise it'll be a "Kiss the Cook" apron.

Well, you help me decide. Vote on the poll above.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Make it da grill, Homeboy! Somebody's gotta mind that fire! Don't want the arm to get "burnt"


----------



## Akasha (Jun 16, 2004)

I like hte "kiss the corpse" idea


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

"hte"? 

So far the BBQ is the winner. Come on, any more voters here?


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

I love your sense od humor. I voted for the BBQ. Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, my wife is really pulling for the poker game, so I imagine that'll be what I do. Thanks for the input. When I get around to buying a few more skellies, I'll be sure this is what I do with them.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

I went with the Poker game... that's hi-larious!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Another _really _old post, but timeless info. Those of you with Bluckies, what do you have them doing? I could use some ideas...like the idea of them hanging off the house...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I went with the BBQ. I wasn't sure if kids would see or hear what the skellys had to say during their strip poker.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

you could have them betting their bones....some bones on the table someone missing a leg/arm what have u....or maybe skin, eyeballs, fingers, faces on table and now they are down to their bones...


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Ok, so this year I just bought two brand new Bucky Skeletons... my first full-sized skeletons. I'm still on the ropes as to what I'll do with them this year. It's a tossup between having them posed as if they were playing an EXTREME game of strip poker, or have one of them, complete with "Kiss the Corpse" apron, cooking on my Human Arm BBQ, while the other sits nearby with a plate and utensils waiting to eat. Well, that is, if I can find a "Kiss the Corpse" apron. Otherwise it'll be a "Kiss the Cook" apron.
> 
> Well, you help me decide. Vote on the poll above.


"Kiss the Corpse" apron. Sold at the same place that sells the Hauntforum.com Tees.

http://www.cafepress.com/hauntforum


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I like that idea Billman


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Just so everyone is aware... this is a dead thread from over two years ago. I went with the poker playing idea. This year I'm adding a new skeleton to fill out the "Kiss the Corpse" idea.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

:ninja: Is it taboo to revive an old thread if the info is good?:ninja:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Reviving old threads with good info is fine... its just that the purpose of this thread has already run its course.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

I see. I was just hoping for some more ideas other than bbq's and poker nights...But thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It's okay Ghostie, just start a new thread on Bucky ideas. It sounds like everyone has ideas for them.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Last year I made a child friendly section of my yard, where nothing would jump out and scare the kids. I put my Bluckies to work doing yard work and one of them was taking his kid trick or treating (thanks for letting me steal the idea Wormy) here's the pics from last year.
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/trish...pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/trishaanne45/my_photos

Then since I worked them so hard over Halloween season, I gave them a break for the summer. Here's the pics of their time off.
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/trish...pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/trishaanne45/my_photos


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

^Those off-season pics are great! I really like the non scary little kids area you got goin there also.


----------

